# Flush trim bit length



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

I need a flush trim bit bottom bearing to use with some patterns I made for chair parts. Ill be working on the the router table. A 1 1/2 inch cutter length would work as the parts are just less than 1 7/16 inch thick under the pattern . Just wondering if I should simply get a 2 inch cutter length bit instead? Is there any reason not to go with a bigger bit ? Ill be using a PC 690 series router with a 1/2 collet.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

befine as long as you got enough travel distance under the table to get it low enough to ride your bearing on the pattern


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

In RouterDom, deflection is your enemy.
Keep cutters as short as possible.
If cutters and drills were supported on both ends, like jointer spindles,
length would be less of a problem.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Unless you have some tight spots to get into, go for a larger diameter bit and 1/2 inch shank. The larger diameter is good for avoiding chip-out as well as curing deflection problems. Get the 2" length because one day you'll need it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The longer the bit the less wood you want to try and take off per pass because of what Quillman says.


----------



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

I heard back from Whiteside and they recommended adding 1/4 inch to thickness or depth and going with next size up. So I went with their 2 inch # 2408 bit. Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Agree with DonkyHody. The longer bit with the 1/2" shank has more versatility. Also the larger the cutting diameter the better the resistance to lateral stress. As for the amount of material, the bulk should be removed prior to the routing process.


----------



## cynthiamyra (May 17, 2016)

Well, definitely a good read. I appreciate for sharing.


----------

